# Audi DTM Star Mattias Ekström Fulfills NASCAR Dream, Tests Cup Car at VIR



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt, GERMANY – For the two-time DTM Champion Mattias Ekström a small dream is coming true today: at the invitation of Red Bull, the 31-year-old Audi driver is performing track tests in a NASCAR vehicle at the Virginia International Raceway in Virginia (USA) to support the squad in preparing for the upcoming race. 

"It’s no secret that the NASCAR series fascinates me and that it’s been a long-harbored dream of mine to drive such a car,” says Mattias Ekström, who clinched his first DTM victory of the year at Valencia on Sunday. After Scott Speed’s team-mate Brian Vickers was unable to test for health reason, the Red Bull squad in the United States remembered the interest shown by the Swede who has been contesting the DTM in Red Bull livery for nine years as well. Audi Sport approved the excursion by its driver. 

”The racers of the Audi family live motorsport with a great passion. That’s why we are pleased to support wishes like Mattias’ for a NASCAR adventure,” says Head of Audi Sport Dr. Wolfgang Ullrich. "Mattias has proven his versatility and class in many different motorsport disciplines such as in rally sport or at the ‘Race of Champions.’ We’re excited to see how he will do in a car and on a track that are both new to him.”

Ekström’s excursion to the United States is not purely a pleasure trip, though. With the test, he is supporting the team’s preparations for the races that will not be held on the NASCAR-typical oval: Sonoma on June 20 and Watkins Glen on August 8. The Red Bull squad can count on the experience of a proven road course expert like Ekström.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

I was about to post this, George. But I guess you and your Audi connections beat me to it-and an offical Audi press release to boot! 

Not entirely unexpected, as Ekstrom and Vickers are both sponsored by Red Bull. A little unexpected as Audi and Volkswagen Group have no real NASCAR ambitions, but this is mostly sponsor driven, and Audi has allowed Mattias to test and race the #83 RBR Toyota. 

Of course, I wish the Mattias' NASCAR debut was under better circumstances, as Brian is suffering from DVT which caused him to suffer a pulmonary embolism a couple of weeks ago, and will be out most if not the rest of the season due to the blood thinners he's taking.

But I can't wait for the TNT guys to butcher Ekstrom's name, and hopefully he'll be the first pure road corse specialist to win a Winston/Nextel/Sprint Cup race since Mark Donohue in 1973 driving for Roger Penske, who has 3 Cup teams entered this season.

Of course, this isn't the first time that Mattias has been called upon to be a sub or reserve driver. When Kristensen nearly broke his neck in that DTM accident in '07, Ekstrom tested an Audi R10 and drove during the LM test in case Tom couldn't make Le Mans that year.


----------

